# How to teach in SA



## cng2611 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello. I'm moving to Jo'burg in April with my SA husband and want to continue with my career as a teacher. I would like to get a teaching job in a private school but all job adverts say that you have to be SACE registered to apply. I have looked at getting SACE registered but apparently as a foreign teacher you can only get registered once you have been offered a job by a SA school. This seems to be a catch 22 situation. Does anyone know how I can get around this predicament? Thanks.


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

I assume you've come across isasa.org, if you are in a shortage subject there should be no problem getting a post, even if not, if you are UK trained and have experience you should just apply and see what happens, don't be put off initially by the SACE requirement. If schools want you they will organise this quite quickly. The SACE reg. is meant to root out those with bogus qualifications arriving in SA pretending to be experienced teachers.


----------



## cng2611 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks so much for your reply. Will give it a go!


----------

